# DreamChii itty bitty hat



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i thought this was adorable! 

excuse the room i used in these shots...LOL~ dont have a box setup yet for good lighting so this was suffice~

side








front








top


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha oh my word! Sooooooooooooo cuuuuuuute! I would not be able to stop giggling watching her run around in the tiny hat! I love tiny Chi clothes! XD


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zero's Mom said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha oh my word! Sooooooooooooo cuuuuuuute! I would not be able to stop giggling watching her run around in the tiny hat! I love tiny Chi clothes! XD


hehehe!!! thank u lmao!  my bf joked sayin it looks like a helmet LOL


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol a helmet! Too cute! I wish I was talented enough to make Zero some clothes! He's juuuust out of a Small in "Petsmart" clothes, but the Mediums are too big... he's an odd size, lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zero's Mom said:


> Lol a helmet! Too cute! I wish I was talented enough to make Zero some clothes! He's juuuust out of a Small in "Petsmart" clothes, but the Mediums are too big... he's an odd size, lol.


lol that happened to dexter before. hes now a medium in the bret michaels hoodie but a small in some of his clothes that he still has LOL...so weird. but kc is a weird size too i think shes a small now in petsmart as xs was too small for her in chest but perfect in neck and leggings :lol: i should be makin male clothes soon, busy with dresses right now hehe  and an upcoming tote bag :hiding:


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Hee hee, I LOVE the Brett Michales stuff! So tough/cute for the little ones! I just got Zee a new Brett Michaels hoody - "Stop, Drop, and Rock and Roll! - and I think it's a bit big, but maybe when he fills out a bit more it will fit better. Oh man, if he was a girl.... sooooo many cute girl dresses for dogs out there!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ah hahahah!! Can't believe he sits there & lets you do that to him!! Looks like his face is being squeezed by that hat. Very cute!!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

LMAO at KC's face! She really looks like she's forcing herself to smile in the first pic.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, that hat looks very pretty on KC !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> aww, that hat looks very pretty on KC !


lol thanks elaine! hehehe~ :toothy10:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I don't know for sure but I don't think that she likes that


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG!! How adorable is that.:love7: Fantastic pics and way to cute..


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

OMG too cute!!


----------

